# AMHA Worlds



## bcody (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi guys! I spent some time visiting the worlds this past week, and took a ton of photos. I do not want to post them, as the horses are not mine, unfortunately, but put together a slide show here world photos of some of the photos.

Feel free to check it out, there were so many beautiful horses, I got to watch roadsters for the first time and saw the four in hand draft hitch. Wish there were more of the draft hitches!


----------



## MiniAddict21 (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow! Those are some beautiful pics!


----------



## leigha (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your slide show. I wasn't able to watch much of it while I was at work plus my comp at work is slow. So a big thank you


----------



## K Sera (Oct 4, 2009)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bcody (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you. I will be moving to Maryland in a few months, so this will probably be the last time I get there, so I made the best of it.


----------



## ruffian (Oct 4, 2009)

Amazing photos!


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Oct 4, 2009)

So many great pictures! You did a wonderful job capturing the diversity of the show.


----------



## Kendra (Oct 4, 2009)

Great photos, thanks for sharing them!!


----------



## Connie P (Oct 5, 2009)

I really enjoyed looking at all your photos! Beautiful!


----------



## MinisOutWest (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool photos, just found Duke and I twice going over the Hunter jumps. I will try to order the photos in a few days. Thanks for capturing the moment.


----------



## bcody (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I hd a lot of fun seeing so many classes and so many gorgeous horses!


----------



## bcody (Oct 6, 2009)

MiniOutWest, send me an e mail to [email protected] with what pictures you wanted, and I will e mail you a copy. Let me know if you want a high resolution (big file) or low.

If anyone else wants any copies, just e mail me. I have about 100 other photos I did not put up there.


----------



## srpwildrose (Oct 6, 2009)

Great pictures.

Loved the action shots. You must love taking pics.........and your camera must be awesome!!!!!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] River (Oct 7, 2009)

Great photos!!! Really shows the heart and soul of the world show.... Looks like you enjoyed the show!

#52 is my little AOTE driving mare, Madi and I.... Thank you so much for sharing these pictures!!!


----------

